# 07 outlander 800



## cookgio (May 1, 2012)

R there any problems with these machines looking at buying one and don't know much about the outtys all i know is they have lots of power and a good vtwin thats efi if u put a snorkle and pipe do u need a programmer.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

I'm just getting into canams the past couple months....been riding brutes since 07 and hondas before that lol. But from my experience so far, running snorks and exhaust tends to make it run lean....especially in the rear cylinder. I would say get a programmer. 

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## TxRedneck29 (Jun 12, 2012)

i have a 2008 Outlander 800 and i had snorks on my for a long time with no programmer i didnt add my PC5 till i put my Looney Tuned pipe on the bike it made a bigger difference as well really woke the bike up... i love this machine and its treated me well the 07 is basicly the exact same as mine


----------



## fstang24 (Jan 9, 2010)

You will need a programmer, i installed hmf duals on my rene1000 and notice the fan would kick on alot, once i installed the programmer it didnt go on as much, still waiting to get it dyno tuned which should make it run much better


----------

